# Best place for discounted tickets (timeshare sales!)



## gwenco (Apr 6, 2012)

With having to write uncle sam a large check next week,  we are looking for some current opportunitys to tour for free or reduced show tickets. We are checking in to Surrey Grand Crowne on April 29th so any advice will do!  

TIA


----------



## retailman (Apr 6, 2012)

Best place we have found is 2 for 1 tickets at 1100 west hwy 76. They do not
set up tours, just sale tickets. Get cash for the tour and then get your tickets.


----------



## SunSand (Apr 7, 2012)

retailman is right, this place is great.  No hidden timeshare pitch or anything.  You buy the show 2 for 1 coupon, go to the theater and get your seats.


----------



## gwenco (Apr 11, 2012)

SunSand said:


> retailman is right, this place is great.  No hidden timeshare pitch or anything.  You buy the show 2 for 1 coupon, go to the theater and get your seats.



Thank you very much!!


----------



## carl2591 (Apr 11, 2012)

gwenco said:


> With having to write uncle sam a large check next week,  we are looking for some current opportunitys to tour for free or reduced show tickets. We are checking in to Surrey Grand Crowne on April 29th so any advice will do!
> 
> TIA



instead on getting free show tickets you might look into a new accountant.  

how did that sneak up on you.. I try to over pay a bit or owe 2-300 bucks at tax time.


----------



## Zib (Apr 16, 2012)

*Surrey Grand Crowne*

We are also checking into Surrey Grand Crowne on April 29th for a week.  Have you stayed there before?  
We've been to Branson a few times but never stayed here.  We have two weddings on April 28th and 
May 11th in Memphis, so we decided to go to Branson the week between the weddings. 
Maybe we'll meet up there.


----------



## KevJan (Apr 17, 2012)

We will also be in Branson on April 29 for the week. We have stayed at the Grand Crown before and enjoyed it but not this time. Decided to try someplace different. I have also used www.reservebranson to set up my schedule for the week and then 2for1 tickets to see what works with my schedule to fill in.


----------



## gwenco (May 17, 2012)

*2 for 1*

We purchased just one set of tickets from the true outlet (not the timeshare/travel club one).  They were priced very well but have a very limited selection.


----------



## gwenco (May 17, 2012)

carl2591 said:


> instead on getting free show tickets you might look into a new accountant.
> 
> how did that sneak up on you.. I try to over pay a bit or owe 2-300 bucks at tax time.



We pay big bucks for one the best CPA's in the State of Colorado. Not his fault but was ours. Large amounts have a different meaning to folks. It was our first time paying the feds' in over 30 years but with our very low income tax rate in Colorado, it wasn't that big of a deal


----------

